# A drone comming to a town near you!



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Well as most of your are aware the big news for the day is the drones that by our government now have the power to kill Americans working with a terrorist group oversea. The part that most Americans haven’t got a clue about them is watching you in America every day. I wonder what they watch. Must be us preppers sense we are so crazy. America you better wake up! I watch the planes fly over just about once a week or more. I just wave as big as I can. Also as you may also have read, the city of Chicago has asked the DHS to come in and help with the crime. In the days of the Nazi it was call the SS….


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

States are scrambling to bring legislation against the use of drones on US soil.

States scramble with legislation to fend off drones - Washington Times


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting meangreen. Thanks for posting the link for that story.

Yeah, Oldman this seems to be a growing thorn in the side of patriots these days. I hope they enjoy seeing me sitting naked on my front porch eating a bowl of cherios, ha ha ha, that ought to give them a visual that will make the operator wanna gouge his eye balls out over!

I wonder how long it will be before one crashes and someone is hurt and sues the government for a big pay check? I wonder too how long it will be before someone flying one over a corn field during Dove season ends up having their drone shot down? Hopefully shortly there will be some wonder footage on youtube of one getting shot down in flames. That would be most sntertaining to watch!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Drones have been watching us for years, and I mean decades. We just called them satellites in the past. 

While I don't mind seeing our govt use drones to attack enemies the flaw in this decision is in "belief" over actual guilt. The decision was the adm will use drones to kill Americans they "believe" are engaged with al Qaeda in a leadership role. And I believe the opinion was overseas not domestic, but watch that change.

bTw a small helium balloon of the right shade of color with a video cam is a great op sec maneuver. And that "Parrot" that flies under control of an iPhone makes a great point man. I think time is on our side. This drone war will work for us the people. Wait till some one flies one down the chimney of someone's house....that they shouldn't have.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

We already have quite a few here at the border.

Too bad U.S. citizens are the only targets. How about the ones killing ranchers you ****ing trader.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

The thing that get’s in my crawl, is not so much today because this has been coming for a very long time. I believe with all the government assistance of over 40 million people that we will become what Germany was during World War II. Which was what is your neighbor doing, what is you neighbor saying. Is your neighbor an enemy of the government? Tell us what’s going on around your town. You want your check right! Then you need to be a good little pet and do what we want. Now I am not talk about the retire Americans who work all their life and are drawing Social Security. Or the Americans who are truly disabled. I live in a very small town and I was pumping gas the other day and here is an example: I saw a young man in his 30’s with a tee shirt that said, HARD WORK PAYS OFF LATER IN LIFE. LAZZINES PAYS OFF NOW!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> States are scrambling to bring legislation against the use of drones on US soil.
> 
> States scramble with legislation to fend off drones - Washington Times


Florida has legislation going through the system at this very moment. No drones without a search warrant signed by a judge.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope my state takes the same legislation up.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be afraid to see California bring it up; they'd probably give the Feds a grant.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> We already have quite a few here at the border.
> 
> Too bad U.S. citizens are the only targets. How about the ones killing ranchers you ****ing trader.


I don't know who your calling a trader but the drones used on the border are for illegal aliens and narcotics entering the country. As for Krantz' murderer, the killer was killed on the south side before he could be extradited. Apparently the drug cartels believes killing ranchers is bad for business. I do believe the states will enact legislation that would stop any 4 amendment violations.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I don't know who your calling a trader but the one drones used on the border are for illegal aliens and narcotics entering the country. As for Krantz' murderer, he was killed on the south side before he could be extradited. Apparently the drug cartels believes killing ranchers is bad for business.


Now they have the go for U.S. citizens.
That was the discussion at hand here.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> Now they have the go for U.S. citizens.
> That was the discussion at hand here.


Yes the go on US Citizen terrorists abroad


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

For now.





Get where this is going?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> For now.
> 
> Get where this is going?


Of course I get where you're going but it's a conspiracy theory at best. This became a suit because a few jihad fighters were US citizens by birth but took up arms against the US. Legislation for the use of drones by law enforcement in the US is a separate bill but the conspiracy theorist sites that make their living exploiting stories like this are paying them like their one issue. The states are placing legislation in place on the use of drones by law enforcement.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought about this drone thing for a bit and I think were ok for now. Its going to take an Al Queda cell in the US thats active and about to cause mayhem before theyd ever try using a drone on US soil. Otherwise popular outcry would be horrid towards any govmnt agency or POTUS trying to use it against an everyday US citizen. I think back to McVeigh. Would they use a drone on his truck that day as he was driving into Oklahoma City. Probably not because people would scream bloody murder. They would react to a "white" victim to one of these attacks. But once they pass they Al Queda threshold then the precedent has been set and they can begin to consider using it on softer targets as the publics view would have changed into one of there keeping us safe from evil.

What you can expect is an uptake in surveillance in many forms currently being approached. They want to monitor everything. Thats my CT on the whole thing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is correct. They aren't building that massive data center in Utah (or is it Colorado) for nothing. The biggest data center in the world I understand - got to store a lot of video files. Archive lots of emails, forums, etc etc.



AsteroidX said:


> I thought about this drone thing for a bit and I think were ok for now. Its going to take an Al Queda cell in the US thats active and about to cause mayhem before theyd ever try using a drone on US soil. Otherwise popular outcry would be horrid towards any govmnt agency or POTUS trying to use it against an everyday US citizen. I think back to McVeigh. Would they use a drone on his truck that day as he was driving into Oklahoma City. Probably not because people would scream bloody murder. They would react to a "white" victim to one of these attacks. But once they pass they Al Queda threshold then the precedent has been set and they can begin to consider using it on softer targets as the publics view would have changed into one of there keeping us safe from evil.
> 
> What you can expect is an uptake in surveillance in many forms currently being approached. They want to monitor everything. Thats my CT on the whole thing.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Ripon said:


> This is correct. They aren't building that massive data center in Utah (or is it Colorado) for nothing. The biggest data center in the world I understand - got to store a lot of video files. Archive lots of emails, forums, etc etc.


That is what I been talking about, BIG BROTHER KNOWS ALL ABOUT YOU! Film, e-mails, forums, etc etc.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Judge Napolitano: Shoot down a drone, become an American hero ? RT

http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130208004-confirmed-obama-drone.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not see a Judge or a warrant as any protection, they just go to a judge they appointed. 
To say it is to secure the boarder is a joke the boarder is wide open.
This Administration wants it open.
This is not about terrorist, remember we were told there were no terrorist. They did tell us who the real threat was.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes they have drones but we also have handheld GPS and google earth. That can get us just about anywhere under cover. Think of how many drones are looking for that ex-policeman in California and they haven't discovered him yet. Modern technology works both ways.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Of course I get where you're going but it's a conspiracy theory at best. This became a suit because a few jihad fighters were US citizens by birth but took up arms against the US. Legislation for the use of drones by law enforcement in the US is a separate bill but the conspiracy theorist sites that make their living exploiting stories like this are paying them like their one issue. The states are placing legislation in place on the use of drones by law enforcement.


First, have you EVER seen the govt start a program and not expand it exponentially?

Second, the city of Irving (home of Cowboys Stadium) has bought a drone. Now there is a controversy over whether or not they should use it. Proponents argue that the city has spent a bundle on this so it would be a waste of taxpayer money not to use it.

Third, have you ever seen law enforcement that didn't share info, other than the cia and fbi?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

States can pass all the worthless laws they want Fed's own the sky and can do what ever they want. It is the FAA not the states Aviation Administration.
We lost the Constitution in case you have not noticed it was over ruled.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> First, have you EVER seen the govt start a program and not expand it exponentially?
> 
> Second, the city of Irving (home of Cowboys Stadium) has bought a drone. Now there is a controversy over whether or not they should use it. Proponents argue that the city has spent a bundle on this so it would be a waste of taxpayer money not to use it.
> 
> Third, have you ever seen law enforcement that didn't share info, other than the cia and fbi?


The legislation is in two parts and everyone here is looking at it as one because of where your getting your news. Look up the legislation as written at a public law site and get back to me because there are so many safeguards written into the law. Yes I have seen the government put millions into a program and dump it like nothing more times than I can count and yes it makes me sick. Actually most law enforcement agencies, especially state agencies don't share info and the one that does is the FBI with most law enforcement data bases created by them. The CIA doesn't share because their not allowed to function within the US.


----------

